# Queen of Kings Ladies King Mackerel Tournament



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you very much to everyone who fished, every one of my volunteers and ALL of the sponsors who made this year's event a huge success!!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

We had 24 boats in a 30-boat field and paid out $6,700!!!!

1st: Airborne -- 40.16 -- $3,890 (swept)

2nd: BuckWild -- 29.80 -- $1,486 (2nd across the board)

3rd: Steel Hooked -- 28.34 -- $600 (3rd open)

4th: Kingscape -- 23.70 -- $724 (4th open, 3rd in $100 and $50 optionals)

5th: Fat Jax -- 21.34 -- Prize package (and most improved)

2009 Princess -- Brittany King, Team Over the Edge.8.62 pounds.

Pictures soon.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow , nice weights posted!!! Sure hated to have to miss the tournament especially with the horrible redfish bite I dealt with all day!!!!!:banghead

Congrats to everyone on the board and especially my little sister Britt-Britt for the Jr. Angler award!!!!!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Screw pictures.

Video coming soon, you'll see why it took all day.


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

JoeZ,

Great Tournament. Thanks for putting together such a great tournament. We really had fun. Can't wait to see the video. I will be posting a few video on angler tube of some of our catches. Congrats to my daughter for catching 2 of our King's and getting Jr. Angler.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

JoeZ, Matt, Chris,

Great job on the tournament. Had a real good crowd and the weigh in wasa blast!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://community.anglertube.com/_2009-Queen-of-Kings/video/672116/31348.html


----------



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool slide show, love the tune! It was a Great Tournament, can't wait for next year! Our thanks to all!A wahoo bonus category is a must next year.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome tournament and awesome video Joe. Much thanks to you, your wife, Chris, and dock crew!!!! Team Hit Man hada great time. I wish that we could have stayed on the board though. But, that gives us the drive to be there again next year. Thanks again for everybodies hard work!!!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Team Fat Jax had a fantastic time with the Fabulious Fat Jax Chics ( Dale - Jamie - Lane ) fishing the tournament. Thanks to all that produced such a quality event and made it happen. Looking forward to next year. Keep up the good work and thank you.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

that was a good looking video joez

we need to make one on thursday!!!


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats to all and great video. Hopefully next year I can get my hubby's head back into saltwater fishing. :banghead


----------

